# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Bot] AutoFish 1.8 - a free fishing bot for World of Warcraft (retail, classic, private servers)

## jsbots

*Features:*

- Optional loot support.
- Fishing lures support.
- Custom window suppport.
- Auto confirmation for soulbound items.
- Missing on purpose feature.
- Logging out/in feature.
- Switching between red/blue feathers feature.
- Convoluted automation (random sleep, random reaction, random sleep after catching, random mouse speed/curvature, random click on the bobber, random bobber highlighting)

 Download 
 Guide

----------


## razerdog93

I tried, one of the best fishing bots for me, I was using on Warmane IceCrown realm all night, then later sold on AH and made a bunch of gold.

Thank you.

----------


## 6297128

omg bro this works soooo well in visual box omfg

thank you soooooooooooo much

----------


## tonnyto

> Hello, I know there are a lot of fishing bots on this forum already since like the beginning of WoW, so I wasn't sure about posting mine. But it won't hurt, I guess... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features:
> 
> - Multiple windows support.
> - Optional loot support.
> ...


Hello jsbots, is this bot detectable in the retail version?

----------


## jsbots

Don't have any ban reports except from people who fished for 12h a day and before log out/log in feature introduction. If used sparingly, shouldn't be detectable.

----------


## moor2

Ah you got me excited for MrFishIt like fishbot.

trying it rn, and must say... yes it works. But...
its pixelbot ofc, so its really dependant on the place where you start it.
I tried the classic Dalaran Well, no luck, went to sewers and after few minutes fiddling with it i found good way to improve its accuracy (even its not perfect). 
Just use "first person mode" and you get much more screen for the bobber to be properly targetted.

and because its pixel bot and have really genius settings to seem like human, the chance of getting banhammered is low.

----------


## vodkaxl

can you do russian localization plz....?

----------


## jsbots

> can you do russian localization plz....?


Maybe in the future, the language of the UI isn't very difficult though. If you don't understand something, you can ask in discord.

----------


## himanpog

Hi man, I try to pay for the bot but apparently it wont accept my card. I'm using American Express Pay. hoping for respond much <3

----------


## DingDongWingWong

Fantastic bot. I do have one question, will it automatically loot epic BoP items such as mounts ? 

I haven't done anything like this in a while and last time I did you had to use an addon to auto loot bop items such as Just a moment...

----------


## jsbots

> Fantastic bot. I do have one question, will it automatically loot epic BoP items such as mounts ? 
> 
> I haven't done anything like this in a while and last time I did you had to use an addon to auto loot bop items such as Just a moment...



Confirmation works only with English language right now. But it's kinda unstable yet, so yes, you can use some addon for this to be sure.

----------


## DingDongWingWong

> Confirmation works only with English language right now. But it's kinda unstable yet, so yes, you can use some addon for this to be sure.


Glad to hear it has at least some support, but it seems that mode I used for a very long time no longer works properly. What would you recommend ?

----------


## jsbots

> Glad to hear it has at least some support, but it seems that mode I used for a very long time no longer works properly. What would you recommend ?


Some people use the bot with AutoLooter.

----------


## Noztia

Looking good! Will try!

----------


## DingDongWingWong

> omg bro this works soooo well in visual box omfg
> 
> thank you soooooooooooo much


Do you mean Virtual Box ? and if yes then how did you get it to work because I just get a black screen after the intro video plays.

----------


## thedarkledger

Hey, thanks a lot for the bot! I am having an issue when trying to install it on VMBOX "Installation failed" Any idea? Cheers!

----------


## jsbots

> Hey, thanks a lot for the bot! I am having an issue when trying to install it on VMBOX "Installation failed" Any idea? Cheers!


Check Net Framework updates on the system installed on your VMBOX

----------


## zicavo

Hello,
Is it possible to use wow on our computer and the bot on a VM ?
It is more safe vs the warden ?
I have no second account so if I use a bot, it's on my main account ... Just sometimes, like one hour when i need ...
Thanks.

----------


## DanniL

If it fails to see the lure it recast way too fast, during lag (local or server) this can result in very several fast recasts which are not human like at all.

Great program otherwise.  :Smile:

----------


## jsbots

> If it fails to see the lure it recast way too fast, during lag (local or server) this can result in very several fast recasts which are not human like at all.
> 
> Great program otherwise.


You mean the bobber? Well you can increase the Cast Animation Delay value in the Advanced Settings to make intervals between casts longer.

----------


## HolyDk

Is it possible to do Tuskarr Ice fishing with your bot?

----------


## suspect41

Deleted post.

----------


## jsbots

> Considering WoW account's security is on the line and how they can be used by chinese gold farmers or be sold for good money if it is an account of good value; for someone to be posting an executable program (bot) with 9 posts all time total, and 90%+ of people replying who have all time 1-6 posts saying 'thanks <3' is high risk to me. 
> 
> I've seen on hack forums lots of perfectly fully undetectable .exe's that make the virus total website (VirusTotal aggregates many antivirus products and online scan engines[3][4] called Contributors. using 30+ different antiviruses) give the all clear when in fact the .exe in question is a remote admin tools with keylogging potential. That's why it's very hard to trust an .exe, especially from origins like a forum. It would help if the poster of the bot was a well established user, even then, of course nothing is certain. Call it a heightened risk with the low post counts I'm seeing then? 
> 
> Either way, at least you are now aware that there are _many_ keyloggers that can evade many antiviruses and remain perfectly 'fine' to these antiviruses, even for possibly a long time. These sort of keyloggers are often sold for cheap as well, so you can expect these perfect stealth packages to be common.


It's an open source project, what are you even talking about. You don't need to download an executable, check the code, install Node, install all the libraries and run it from the CLI.

----------


## suspect41

> It's an open source project, what are you even talking about. You don't need to download an executable, check the code, install Node, install all the libraries and run it from the CLI.


"what are you even talking about. ", well that's obvious, I was warning others on _fully undetectable_ keyloggers, and coupled with the fact that you had like 9 posts, same with the people saying thanks to you, which for the most part would scream dodgy (more than otherwise), but I didn't know your program was open source, so I've deleted my post.

I assumed 'Guide' was just a manual for the program, which is what the word 'guide' would suggest... And so, the hyperlink 'Guide' (or manual) in your main post was something I would usually click after I've downloaded and executed a program, but I never got round to the execute part, because I just saw the 'Download' hyperlink you gave, which was just an .exe, that's why I wrote my post the way I did. Does _everyone_ press a 'Guide' (manual) link before downloading? No. Does the word 'guide' mean github or open source? No. Does _everyone_ think open source/closed source and therefore check 'Guide' to see what type of source that would be? No. SO there you go. And you are so called 'amazed' how someone _could_ miss the open source part...... "what are you even talking about.". Yeah. Ok. _And_ no where else in your post does it say open source.

You even ordered the Download link above the Guide link, as even you yourself consciously or subconsciously agree to the order of downloading AND THEN following a guide. By the download point all I saw was an .exe and dismissed the 'Guide' link as just a guide... Who would of thought.

Try being totally clear yourself before trying to make out someone else is confused; with the statement "what are you even talking about.".

----------


## jsbots

> "what are you even talking about. ", well that's obvious, I was warning others on _fully undetectable_ keyloggers, and coupled with the fact that you had like 9 posts, same with the people saying thanks to you, which for the most part would scream dodgy (more than otherwise), but I didn't know your program was open source, so I've deleted my post.
> 
> I assumed 'Guide' was just a manual for the program, which is what the word 'guide' would suggest... And so, the hyperlink 'Guide' (or manual) in your main post was something I would usually click after I've downloaded and executed a program, but I never got round to the execute part, because I just saw the 'Download' hyperlink you gave, which was just an .exe, that's why I wrote my post the way I did. Does _everyone_ press a 'Guide' (manual) link before downloading? No. Does the word 'guide' mean github or open source? No. Does _everyone_ think open source/closed source and therefore check 'Guide' to see what type of source that would be? No. SO there you go. And you are so called 'amazed' how someone _could_ miss the open source part...... "what are you even talking about.". Yeah. Ok. _And_ no where else in your post does it say open source.
> 
> Try being totally clear yourself before trying to make out someone else is confused; with the statement "what are you even talking about.".
> 
> You even ordered the Download link above the Guide link, as even you yourself consciously or subconsciously agree to the order of downloading AND THEN following a guide. By the download point all I saw was an .exe and dismissed the 'Guide' link as just a guide... Who would of thought.


https://youtu.be/HISBol9014A

----------


## suspect41

> https://youtu.be/HISBol9014A


A poster of 9 posts, posts a download link to an .exe. People run a mile, naturally. They weren't even clearly shown that the program is open source in the main post because it is behind a link called 'Guide' under the Download link. 

"what are you even talking about.", what were you even expecting? Why not clearly label your program as open source in your main post, instead you leave the fact it is open source behind a link called 'Guide' which could just mean a link on how to use the program's features. Poor. You don't get extra points by being vague you know.

----------


## Fluffyer

Hey mate, great work! 
I might have a problem, i think. After the cast, the mouse moves to to bobber but when it reach's it automatically right click it and it does not hook anything...what option i should look into?
Thanks a lot!

----------


## scrappyballz

I used this on an alt account with no issues works damn well too. Thank you for the free fishing bot

And suspect41 before you call someone out please have proof.

----------


## DarkFistMD

> I used this on an alt account with no issues works damn well too. Thank you for the free fishing bot
> 
> And suspect41 before you call someone out please have proof.


Imagine suspect41 passing the suspicion part lol.

All jokes aside, I totally agree. He unfoundedly accused OP without even checking up facts and not even clicking guide. Just fyi I always check guide before downloading, because one can check if something is risky by reading how the writer says it should be installed and picking if this gains my trust or not, and that is something I'll advise everybody. Congratulations for being suspicious very unintelligently, suspect41

----------


## tearem

Just got banned for using this for 6 months on an alt account. 
I was very well hidden where no one would have went, so it wasn't reports. I was watching it on a laptop and no one saw me or came near me.
I only used it for a few hours a day.
Account lasted 3 days.

----------


## knowingtheunknown

> Just got banned for using this for 6 months on an alt account. 
> I was very well hidden where no one would have went, so it wasn't reports. I was watching it on a laptop and no one saw me or came near me.
> I only used it for a few hours a day.
> Account lasted 3 days.


did you just fish at ur alt or do dungeon / wq / another activity ?

----------


## himanpog

by few hours what do you mean? like 1-2 hr?

----------


## himanpog

by few hours what do you mean? like 1-2 hours?

----------


## mrmordy

Anyone using this and not been banned?

----------

